

Whistle.im (Secure instant messaging) - kilian
https://whistle.im/

======
chmars
Snake oil: The user password is stored as plain text in local storage:

[http://twitpic.com/d7c4a0](http://twitpic.com/d7c4a0)

------
kseistrup
The app hangs on the splash screen of my phone. Not very useful...

------
wusatiuk
awesome idea - with "run it in browser" function. This is exactly what i am
missing with whatsapp :)

